# Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???



## Dorschzocker01 (9. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich habe vor in zwei Wochen nach Fehmarn zu fahren um den Dorschen auf die Schuppen zu rücken.

Zu welchen Booten würdet ihr mir raten(Führerscheinfrei)???
 -von Sanner
 -von Neumann
 -oder von Taro

Sind überall Echolot und Seekarte an Bord?
Und wie beißt der Dorsch emoment? Eher schlecht glaube ich oder?
Sind Hornhechte schon da?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar gute Tips geben.#h#h#h


----------



## ollidi (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Was gerade wo beisst, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Wenn ich mir ein Boost miete, mache ich das über Sanner. Du hast auch den Vorteil, dass Du Wattis bestellen kannst und die bringt er Dir dann zur Boots-Übergabe mit. Ich kann Dir auch nur wärmstens empfehlen Wattis mitzunehmen. 
Echolot und Seekarte sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## Sinned (9. Mai 2008)

Sind solche Boote eher bei "gutem" Wetter zu empfehlen, oder gehts auch, wenn der Wind bläst? Und wie weit darf man und sollte man mit solchen Booten (führerscheinfrei) überhaupt raus fahren?


----------



## ollidi (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Es sollte schon kein Sturm sein. 3 - 4 BFT reichen mir völlig aus. Dann wird es in den Booten (für meinen Geschmack) zu wackelig.
Ich bin meisstens so ca. 2 Km von der Küste weg. Kommt auch immer darauf an, von wo der Wind bläst.


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Bis 4 Bft sind sie eigentlich ok und wenn du so 3-4km vom Land weg bist ist das bei gutem Wetter auch in Ordnung.
Zu den Vermietern selbst sage ich nichts, das ist wie mit den Angelkuttern...jeder mag nen anderen 
Solltest dir nur überlegen wohin du willst, Taro ist im Sund und Neumann / Sanner liegen in Burgtiefe und Burgstaaken.

Ja...Dorsch ist wenig.
Ja...Hornis sind da.
In Puttgarden gibts mit Wattis derzeit gut Butt, kommt aber mit 5PS nicht wirklich in Frage.


----------



## Carptigers (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Geh am besten zu Sanner , die Boote sind sehr gepflegt und man hat jetzt noch nie was schlechtes im Gegensatz zu manch anderem...


----------



## Bambusangler (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Sanner kenne ich nicht, aber soll gut sein.

Bei Neumann haben wir schon oft in der 5 PS Liga gemietet und nie Probleme gehabt. Er hat auch immer sehr gute Tipps parat. Alle Boote mit Verdeck, Fishfinder und allen Sicherheitsaustattungen.

TL

Bambusangler


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Kuddel !!!! Hat zwar nur eins, aber er fährt auch nur selber (als Guide). Kostet auch nicht mehr als mit Neuman oder anderen.


----------



## Bambusangler (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Kannst Du mal was genaueres zu "Kuddel" sagen? HP oder ähnliches ?

Danke

Bambusangler


----------



## Sinned (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Eigentlich sollte man sich klar sein, dass man,wenn man schon versucht Informationen weiterzugeben, auch versucht Informationen weiter zu geben #q :q :q
#h
Daher: Kuddel, who are u?


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

wer Interesse hat, soll mich eben per PN anschreiben.


----------



## rahnschote (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Neumann Boote kenn ich nicht...
Sanner habe ich schon 5 mal sehr zufrieden gemietet(bis 45 PS)#6
Taro ein mal gemietet kann ich nur abraten,Alte boote mit teils unzuverläßiger technik,schmieriger Vermieter der mich wahrscheinlich auch beim sprit abgezockt hat...und noch ein paar storys aus 2ter hand...|gr:Nicht nochmal!


----------



## Dorschmich (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Jeder sollte sich seine eigene Meinung bilden! Was bedeutet alt? Die Boote sind ja übersichtlich auf seiner HP aufgeführt. 

Entsprechende Ausrüstung ist vorgeschrieben und unterliegt einer jährlichen Prüfung. 

Ich habe jedenfalls keine schlechte Erfahrung mit Taro gemacht #6


----------



## Sassone (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Geh zu Sanner, da kannst du nicht falsch machen...

*und Finger weg von Taro*, einmal habe ich da selber gemietet; Ergebnis:
- Echolot ging nicht, da der Vermieter vorher den Geber an ein anders Boot anbaute (vermutlich Stammgäste???)
- Sehr fragwürdige Abrechung bezüglich der verbrauchten Spritmenge
- ein kleiner Schaden an der Schraube, den ich wohl veruracht habe (ist ja kein Ding, bin ja grundsätzlich bereit dafür gerade zu stehen), dafür habe ich eine gute Kaution hinterlegt. Angelblich wollte man mir eine Rechung und das Restgeld in eine paar Wochen zuschicken.... bis heute (monate später) kam nichts an, am Telefon immer nur Ausreden vom Vermieter..
Vermutlich haben die die Schraube dran gelassen, die Kohle kassiert, und rechnen den Schaden dann beim nächten Kunden ab...
- und natürlich die ebenfalls nicht so positiven Geschichten, die man von anderen Anglern hört...


Sassone


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Ist ja auch mal wieder seltsam, dass ne Empfehlung von einem Erstposter kommt...|uhoh:


----------



## Christian0815 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Tach also Taro Boote kann ich nur von abraten!!
1.der preis für eine stunde ist eine frechheit(25€+sprit)
2.boote schlecht gewartet
3......im diesen jahr ist dem ein 5 ps boot vom trailer gekippt weil die achse gebrochen ist(durchgerostet)

Grütz Christian


----------



## petipet (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Vielleicht ein Tipp!

Auch in Großenbrode Kai Ende kann man ein "Bötchen" chartern. Das läuft jetzt unter "Bielefelder Bootswerft". Und Großenbrode ist ja fast Fehmarn. Für Sportsfreunde mit SBF-See wäre die Korsö 6.20 Innenborder für 180 Euronen/Tag zum Überlegen. Da kann einem die Wetter/Windlage nicht so schnell einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Dieses Schiffchen ist küstentauglich bis Bft. 4-5. Da kann man auch bei einer steifen Windlage noch angeln. Der Charterpreis erscheint mir angemessen. Mit 4 Angelfreunde den Preis geviertelt und ein sicheres Boot für einen Tag nach Lust und Laune zu bewegen ist ne Überlegung wert. 
P.S. Hab selbst ne Schale, aber dieses Korsö ist schon ne Wucht.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Stokker (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ist ja auch mal wieder seltsam, dass ne Empfehlung von einem Erstposter kommt...|uhoh:


 
Wo ist denn da das Problem ??
Viele lesen mehr, als dass sie schreiben
*Du* bist, wenn du dich nicht gerade,wie meistens, allwissend aufspielst auch nur am mosern....#d


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*



Stokker schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da das Problem ??
> Viele lesen mehr, als dass sie schreiben
> *Du* bist, wenn du dich nicht gerade,wie meistens, allwissend aufspielst auch nur am mosern....#d



Das sehe ich nicht so. Dolfin mosert nicht, er gibt nur seine Bedenken zum Ausdruck und das soll er.
Wenn alle von dem einen Bootsverleih abraten und plötzlich einer in seinem Erstposting schreibt das die gut sind dann ist es doch schon komisch oder nicht?


----------



## Christian0815 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Dolfin mosert nicht, er gibt nur seine Bedenken zum Ausdruck und das soll er.
> Wenn alle von dem einen Bootsverleih abraten und plötzlich einer in seinem Erstposting schreibt das die gut sind dann ist es doch schon komisch oder nicht?



Das sehe ich genau so!!!!!!!!

Grütz Chris


----------



## Christian0815 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Neumann ist OK
Sanner ist OK
Mit Nordlicht ist besser,musste mal antickern......
Wenn das Wetter passt und Andy ZEIT hat ist das die beste
Lösung#h

Grütz Chris


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Stocker
Dafür bist du hart am Thema.#h
Und zum Rest deiner Meinung: Wenn ich mich mal wieder irgendwo aufspiele, mach mich dort am Thema darauf aufmerksam. Wir können dann an der Sache Argumente austauschen und Erfahrungswerte vergleichen. An denen bin ich immer interessiert, insoweit der Gesprächspartner etwas in der Richtung anzubieten hat.
Hier habe ich eigentlich garkeine eigenen Erfahrungen, da ich ein eigenes Boot habe. Die Erfahrung, die ich aber nach einigen Jahren reger Teilnahme am AB habe, zeigt schon, das es seltsam ist, wenn sich jemand im Erstposting so verhält. Wenn du das als aufgespielte Allwissenheit oder Moserei betrachtest, ist das dein Recht und zeigt mir wie
ich deine Postings bewerten kann.


----------



## Dorschmich (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ist ja auch mal wieder seltsam, dass ne Empfehlung von einem Erstposter kommt...|uhoh:



Hallo;+ Nur weil ich neu bin und das erste mal hier poste bin ich nicht blöd|kopfkrat 

Zählt die Meinung eines erstposters nichts??? Ich bin mit Taro zufrieden. Wertet Faier und berichtet eure Erfahrung. Jeder sollte anschließend für sich entscheiden.

Wenn man negativ bewertet und dies entsprechende Gewichtung findet, sollten auch positive Bewertungen unabhängig der Anzahl von Postings möglich sein. 

Ich streite nichts ab, ich sage nur welche Erfahrungen ich gemacht habe. 

Nur mit den positiven und negativen Erfahrungen von Usern kann man sich eine eigene Meinung bilden. Das zeichnet ein gutes board aus. Also bitte bleibt sachlich und wertet nicht direkt jemanden ab nur weil er hier das erste mal gepostet hat. 

Ansonsten freue ich mich über die rege Anteilnahme...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (12. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Moin Dorschmich! 
Es liegt zum Einen daran, dass es einschlägige Erfahrungen hier mit Erstpostern gibt (Siehe z.B. Mola Beach) und zum Anderen, dass man sich hier vielleicht kurz vorsterllt, bevor man postet.
Also nimms nicht so tragisch.:g


----------



## Dorschmich (13. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Ich danke dir DRILLINGSHASE! Da ich auch in anderen Foren (keine Anglerboards) aktiv bin, nehme ich es nicht persönlich. Diskutieren und Argumentieren ist sehr wichtig. Hauptsache man wird gut informiert mit den Erfahrungen anderer.


----------



## Stokker (13. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Dolfin mosert nicht, er gibt nur seine Bedenken zum Ausdruck und das soll er.
> Wenn alle von dem einen Bootsverleih abraten und plötzlich einer in seinem Erstposting schreibt das die gut sind dann ist es doch schon komisch oder nicht?


 

Nein, das sehe ich wiederum nicht so.
Viele, sehr viele neue Boardies platzen halt einfach mit solchen Sachen hier rein. Das finde ich keineswegs verwunderlich.
Natürlich, wenn einer immer auf irgendeinem , seiner Meinung nach, super Angebot rumreitet, dann sollte man sich schon mal fragen , ob der nicht etwas zuviel eigene Interessen vertritt.

Aber ansonsten sollte man nicht jedem , der neu ist ,und vieleicht über`s Ziel hinausschiesst, soetwas vorhalten. 

Abwarten und Teetrinken heisst die Devise.


----------



## Dorschmich (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Angler und Bootsmieter das Medium Internet nicht nutzen oder nutzen können und gute Erfahrungen mit Taro gemacht haben. 

Es gibt sicherlich Angler die nur Angeln und nicht in diversen Foren noch Ihre Meinung äußern.

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag an den Admin. In Manchen Boards gibt es statistische Umfragen für ein oder zwei Wochen. Immer wenn man das Board aufruft, könnte man ja am Anfang eine Auswahl verschiedener Bootsverleiher anbieten. User die sich anmelden, können dann kurz klicken wen Sie bevorzugen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*



> Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Angler und Bootsmieter das Medium Internet nicht nutzen oder nutzen können und gute Erfahrungen mit Taro gemacht haben.


Aber darum geht es hier doch??? Warum willst du es nicht wissen??




> Es gibt sicherlich Angler die nur Angeln und nicht in diversen Foren noch Ihre Meinung äußern.


Die Angler, die sich hier äußern, angeln auch. Meinungsaustausch in allen Bereichen. Dazu gehört nicht nur die "Bootsvermietung"!!#6

Z.B. - Welche Rolle? Welche Rute? Welcher Köder? Welche Marke? Welches Gewässer? USW USW USW

Stundenlang über ALLES


----------



## Dorschmich (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

@DRILLINGSHASE

Das erste, "Ich will nicht wissen...", war ironisch gemeint. 

Beim zweiten hast du recht! Dort habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass es noch Bootsmieter gibt, die sich nicht positiv äußern können, aufgrund fehlenden Internets oder Internetkenntnissen.

Sorry!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Ich habe das Alles natürlich verstanden.

Ein Forum ohne Internet, nennt man(n) Kneipe#6

Egal wie, jedem das, was er sagen will. 

Erste und Letzte Mal bei Taro 1997? oder so gemietet. War ok. 
Letzte Mal 1999 bei Neumann, war auch ok. 

Habe das Glück, dass ich nicht mehr mieten muss und ich hoffe, dass bleibt so. Auch ok:vik:


----------



## Reisender (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*

Ich sage auch Sanner....kommt aber nur davon das ich noch nie bei einem anderen gemietet habe !! Aber warum soll ich wechseln wenn ich zufrieden bin beim Sascha ??

Boote sind sauber und alles an Bord was man so braucht.
Und die Einweisung vom Sascha ist auch vom feinsten.....immer wieder und wieder erklärt er einem was wo ist, auch wenn man schon paar mal dort gebucht hat...:m


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat die besten Boote auf Fehmarn???*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich sage auch Sanner....kommt aber nur davon das ich noch nie bei einem anderen gemietet habe !! Aber warum soll ich wechseln wenn ich zufrieden bin beim Sascha ??
> 
> Boote sind sauber und alles an Bord was man so braucht.
> Und die Einweisung vom Sascha ist auch vom feinsten.....immer wieder und wieder erklärt er einem was wo ist, auch wenn man schon paar mal dort gebucht hat...:m



Wenn ich da mal wieder sein sollte, geh ich auch direkt zum Sascha! Netter Typ, vermietet nur bei entsprechender Witterung, bringt Wattis mit und ist auch preislich zu empfehlen.
Mit Ihm kann man reden und flexibel ist er allemal. Mein persönliches Empfinden und so halte ich es dann so ähnlich wie unser  Mike (Reisender): Ich bemühe mich erst gar nicht um andere Anbieter!


----------

